# Corn snake or Copperhead????



## Beretta682 (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## the_great_white (Sep 10, 2013)

copperhead


----------



## Beretta682 (Sep 10, 2013)

I was afraid of that.  Neighbor killed it in his garage yesterday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep, copperhead.


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 10, 2013)

Definitely a copperhead.


----------



## ben300win (Sep 10, 2013)

Look for the Hershey's kiss pattern on the side of the snake. Its very easy to see and tell its a copperhead.


----------



## Beretta682 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Sep 10, 2013)

Copperhead for sure!


----------



## mattech (Sep 10, 2013)

Coppernohead for sure!


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 12, 2014)

Dead copper head


----------



## tr21 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good snake ! Dead


----------



## dtala (Jan 13, 2014)

good copperhead....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 13, 2014)

Most definitely a copperhead.


----------



## Grunt gobble (Jan 13, 2014)

copper no head


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 14, 2014)

Grunt gobble said:


> copper no head


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol !!!


----------



## GarHole (Jan 14, 2014)

I wouldn't want that sucker all snuggled up in a boot waiting on me.


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

coppernohead


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 25, 2014)

Copper head gone!


----------



## Bama Stan (Jan 27, 2014)

I would love a garage full of those! Bout 32 inches long. Matched pairs please.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 29, 2014)

ben300win said:


> Look for the Hershey's kiss pattern on the side of the snake. Its very easy to see and tell its a copperhead.



I like that description...


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 29, 2014)

That particular species is known as _copperheadless._


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Jan 29, 2014)

Beautiful pattern, and quite unmistakable, once you know what it is.  In all of GA, from north to south, over decades, Copperheads are the only venomous snakes I've ever seen in the wild, and I've seen quite a few of them.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2014)

Copper head. I kill a bunch every year on my hunt area


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Jan 29, 2014)

The only reason he was in your house was because he was trying to help you thin out all those mice that you've got in there.


----------

